
Mitsubishi's SeaAerial is an antenna made out of seawater - snehesht
http://www.dailydot.com/technology/mitsubishi-seawater-antenna-seaaerial/
======
snehesht
More about this
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tIZUhu21sQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tIZUhu21sQ)

